# Who's been Bell Tree Forums for a long time?



## Darrien (Oct 3, 2015)

Are there any Veterans out there? Let us hear how long you've been around.


----------



## scartwright (Oct 3, 2015)

Not very long, I think. About a year and a half now?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 3, 2015)

Since April of 2014.


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

3 months.

Very short time haha


----------



## Barbara (Oct 3, 2015)

I just happen to have made an account here 3 years ago, because people from my forums recommended it to me. Now that forum is removed though, so I had to switch to this forum and since then I've been active here.
I'm not a veteran or anything though, this forum is way older and I barely existed back when I registered.


----------



## Lyla (Oct 3, 2015)

A fair few years now but I browsed the bell tree years before making an account.


----------



## Campy (Oct 3, 2015)

I've stuck around for about two and a half years now. Used to be a lot more active when I had just joined, but I don't really play AC:NL anymore and mostly lurk these days.


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 3, 2015)

ive been here for around a month...


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Oct 3, 2015)

8 months.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 3, 2015)

wats with the big lyle picture? O.O anyway, 3 months here i think.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 3, 2015)

9 months-ish now
I've been browsing since mid-2013 because my friends were on here, but I thought you had to have ACNL to join lol


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 3, 2015)

A year and a half.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 3, 2015)

october marks my two years of being here.


----------



## Electricbluewolf (Oct 3, 2015)

It was two years in July this year, I took a very long break though, ha


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 3, 2015)

I've been here for almost two years, I was inactive from January 2014-June 2014 though before I came back


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 3, 2015)

October 20th will mark my first year here!  Although due to school I was barely active my first few months, I'm active a lot more now.
And I do plan on staying on the forums as long as possible  Let's hope the forums stay alive for years to come!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 3, 2015)

Around a year and a half. C:


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 3, 2015)

Three years, I've been active pretty much the whole time too. I found it because it was the only place with information on New Leaf before it came out.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 5, 2015)

Around a year and a quarter.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 5, 2015)

All the veterans are dead.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 5, 2015)

Almost 2 months shy of a year and a half. I made this account in June but didn't start using it until July actually. Then I think I was inactive for a couple months around winter? I can't remember.


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2015)

Tom said:


> All the veterans are dead.



am i veteran or nahh or am i just fake veteran ??


----------



## Darrien (Oct 5, 2015)

Haha oooh, snap. You crossed the line there buddy xD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2015)

october 16th 2013. so soon 2 years for me


----------



## Flop (Oct 5, 2015)

Almost two years in a little more than a month.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 5, 2015)

Jake. said:


> am i veteran or nahh or am i just fake veteran ??



You're a babby Jake. Babby veteran.


----------



## Envy (Oct 5, 2015)

I joined back in 2008, but for reasons I can't recall, I wasn't active on this forum at all for some time.

I've been active in other Animal Crossing communities since 2003 when I was first allowed to join forums by my parents, though. lol


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 5, 2015)

Since March 2014, over a year and a half at this point I think


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 5, 2015)

I've been here for a while, i dont know exactly how long though :3


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2015)

I've been here since the beginning of summer in 2013, so about 2 and a half years now.  Most of that time I was active too, although there was one time when I took a half year break.  I've also had four username changes since then.  My original username when I joined was AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE), later on I changed it to Riley.  Even later than that I got back into playing Smash Brothers actively and my username was Ryu for about a half year.  And just a week or two ago it was changed to as you see now, DoubleR.  It's funny because under settings it says you're only allowed to change your username 5 times, and I'm p sure I've changed mine the most out of anyone on the forum, XD.... (or at least anyone who will willingly say so).  It cost at least a thousand bells to do so each and every time as well.


Sadly what Tom, one of the most prominent veterans said, is true.  Most of the people that were around on this forum in the first decade of 2000 are either inactive or are gone now.  I'd like to think that members like Tom and Jake. could be considered veterans, even though there's no set amount of time you have to be on this site for to be considered one, lol


EDIT: Oh, I'd also like to mention that a major reason I even joined the forums back in 2013 was because it was right around a couple months after New Leaf was released.  I've used plenty of other forums before then and in that time span as well.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

A few months shy of two years!


----------



## Byngo (Oct 5, 2015)

approaching my 3rd year of being on TBT. <3

I'm not a veteran though - IMO veterans would be people that joined before and during the CF era


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2015)

Natty said:


> approaching my 3rd year of being on TBT. <3
> 
> I'm not a veteran though - IMO veterans would be people that joined before and during the CF era




I agree with this.  IMO, anyone who joined the forum before the year of 2010 should be considered a veteran of TBT.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 5, 2015)

nearly 2 years with a couple of hiatuses sprinkled in there (though only for a month or so)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm not a veteran, but I joined about 2 1/2 years ago so I've been here a while.


----------



## Darrien (Oct 5, 2015)

That is Senior Status.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 5, 2015)

Barely over 4 years. 

I don't feel like a veteran, but not many members that joined around the same time I did have stuck around.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 5, 2015)

I've been here a couple months, at least.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2015)

Thunder said:


> I've been here a couple months, at least.




Oh, Thunder.  Why you got to be so modest...


----------



## Damniel (Oct 5, 2015)

A year and 5k posts! Not as old as others but i think i know my way around the forums now!


----------



## seikoshi (Oct 7, 2015)

Almost a year, but Im only starting to move out of Re-tail and looking at other threads.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 8, 2015)

A couple of months


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 8, 2015)

Since christmas eve of 2013, even tho i dont celebrate christmas lol.


----------



## Moose716 (Oct 9, 2015)

5 months but i been more active than normal lately


----------



## Nic (Oct 13, 2015)

A day ago.


----------



## Megan. (Oct 13, 2015)

I've been here for over two years.


----------



## sej (Oct 13, 2015)

1 year and 11 months, wow
But really only a year because I have taken many breaks


----------

